# seat post pannier



## david k (18 Dec 2011)

thinking of getting one for my road bike, to help carry some drinks n stuff on longer rides

anyone used one for this? any photos?


----------



## cyberknight (18 Dec 2011)

How far are you thinking of going and are you planning a cake stop?

If you eat right before hand then you should be able to do 60miles + on a couple of bottles that will fit on bottle cages and some energy bars in your jersey pockets.
My normal club run i will do this sort of distance with no extra food but for a nice peice of cake and a coffee about half way .

Another option is a frame bag which you can bung energy bars/ gels etc into ...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Cycling-/7294/i.html?Type=Frame%20Bags&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A5701&rt=nc&_nkw=frame bag&_catref=1&_dmpt=UK_Sports_Leisure_Cycling_Bags_Panniers_SR&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=15&_sc=1


----------



## Milo (18 Dec 2011)

I always found such things to be frankly rubbish and mine moved about if there was to much weight on it. I would look at larger capacity saddlebags myself.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Dec 2011)

Milo said:


> I always found such things to be frankly rubbish and mine moved about if there was to much weight on it. I would look at larger capacity saddlebags myself.


 
+1

Nothing worse (or more dangerous) than these "beam racks" rotating round to collide with your thighs


----------



## david k (18 Dec 2011)

my biggest ride is 47 mile, i want to hit 80 next summer. that will take me abour 6 hours i recon as i want plenty of stops. hence the need to carry food. i have a small frame bag, i may look at a bigger or second one to get some food and drink im

the biggest thing i notice on long rides for me last year was the amount of fluid i needed!


----------



## wiggydiggy (18 Dec 2011)

60 miles on some energy bars eek!

I did about 40 today, had a sandwich, banana, apple and 2 mars bars. Hey I get hungry on rides lol


----------



## coffeejo (18 Dec 2011)

I can happily do 40/50 with nothing more than water. I'm not the world's fastest cyclist, which probably helps!

Would a bar bag work better than a frame bag?


----------



## david k (18 Dec 2011)

ive just looked at getting a handlebar water carrier, i have one on the frame, i have a pump on the down tube (?) ill see if i can get longer bolts and put a water carrier there too. Thatll be 3 water bottles, my small frame bag may get some butties in it and illl be happy at that


----------



## Milo (18 Dec 2011)

Churchs often have taps if they have a graveyard. Or I have been known to knock on doors and ask politely.


----------



## david k (18 Dec 2011)

have you, makes sense i suppose, its nothing for someone to top up your bottle, thanks


----------



## Chris-H (19 Dec 2011)

Based on personal experience i have to dissagree with the comments about the racks,i've got one,had it 3 weeks now,quick release jobby,25 kg load rating and absolutely brill,had heaps of shopping in the panniers on friday including the kids pop etc,its been well and truly used so far and no movement at all.I suppose it all depends on what you buy
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380356581480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
My only critisism is the rails to stop the panniers hitting the wheel where too short for the straps on my panniers,luckily had a spare rack which i bolted on to the rail and job done.
This is just my own experience and the rack i got does'nt move around.


----------



## Chris-H (19 Dec 2011)

ooooops scrap the above,just been out and fitted the rack to the mrs bike and yep it moved on the post,i sleeved some old tube rubber round the post and it cured it,it does'nt move on mine as i bolt it to the frame as my post is'nt long enough.


----------



## Milo (19 Dec 2011)

david k said:


> have you, makes sense i suppose, its nothing for someone to top up your bottle, thanks


I believe there is a CC member who was offered more than a bottle of water when doing this from a middle aged lady. I forget whom however.


----------



## thnurg (19 Dec 2011)

Beam racks rock. They only move around if you don't tighten them enough. I love my beam rack and bag. It is ideal for commuting, easily switches between bikes and can be taken off when going for a pleasure ride.
I don't think I'd recommend one for leisure riding though unless you want to carry a family picnic.


----------



## potsy (19 Dec 2011)

I've been using one for a year or so and have had no trouble with it, but, I recently switched it to my cyclocross bike for a few offroad commutes and it does then move due to riding over very rough gound.
Maybe I need to put extra padding/packing between the clamp and the seatpost,then make sure it's as tight as possible?
They are good though, easy to remove when travelling light.


----------



## Milo (19 Dec 2011)

I feel the ops needs would be better met by a handlebar bag or a large saddle bag. You really do not need a rack for some sangers and spare water.


----------



## amaferanga (19 Dec 2011)

Not saying the OP needs one, but IME seatpost racks work extremely well with a rack bag for carrying moderate amounts of not-too-heavy stuff. I used to use one for commuting and did an unsupported LEJOG with one. Not once did I ever have issues with it rotating on the seatpost. Mine was a Pletscher one (like this: http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/pletscher-orion-seat-post-fitting-rear-rack-with-mudguard-prod25435/) that Decathlon used to sell for about £16. So either decathlon or SJS have got their price seriously wrong!


----------



## PpPete (19 Dec 2011)

I'd sort your pump carry out and just use the frame mounts. I've found a single 700 ml bottle with electrolyte mix is ok for 30-40 miles in the summer, I add a second bottle if I'm going up to 50 miles between stops. I drink lots of tea at any stops though. 

I don't like frame bags (tri bag style) - find my kneed rub against when out of the saddle. I use a Topeak wedgepack for most rides, or R&K Countour Bag for anything longer. There are various styles/sizes of Contour bag, some prob have mesh for an extra bottle - might be worth a look. Very stable carry IME and seatpost adaptor which stays on bike only weighs 40 grams.


----------



## david k (19 Dec 2011)

lots to consider, ill check out those contour bags, look good


----------



## Zoiders (19 Dec 2011)

Unless it's a real mounting issue as in you have a carbon frame you dont fancy putting P-clips on then I would just use an normal lightweight rack such as a Blackburn over a beam rack.


----------



## david k (19 Dec 2011)

not sure its possible with a carrera vanquish

this is cheap http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220906398...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1970wt_1199


----------



## DCLane (19 Dec 2011)

david k said:


> not sure its possible with a carrera vanquish
> 
> this is cheap http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220906398...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1970wt_1199


 

I've got the same problem with my Carrera Virtuoso - have tried several different mudguards and none fit. I'm looking at exactly the same solution!


----------



## chugsy (19 Dec 2011)

I have one of these - bought extra mounting blocks so it can be transferred between my many bikes. Holds all my tools, lunch etc... I use it's frame to mount all my lights so I don't have to buy multiple sets per bike. Not convinced it's suitable for carbon posts as you have tighten up an allen bolt directly onto the post. It's called the Altura Arran rack pack.


----------



## david k (20 Dec 2011)

looks the business to me mate, where from?


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2011)

DCLane said:


> I've got the same problem with my Carrera Virtuoso - have tried several different mudguards and none fit. I'm looking at exactly the same solution!


 
cruds with a standard rack....


----------



## chugsy (21 Dec 2011)

david k said:


> looks the business to me mate, where from?


Got mine from JE James years ago .... Google around (use images first as the Arran name seems to cover a range) - I found these:
http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=3761&categoryID=97
http://www.discountcyclesdirect.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=3684
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/altura-arran-expanding-post-pack-black-prod17975/
http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/altura-arran-expanding-post-pack-id30072.html


----------



## david k (21 Dec 2011)

standard rack looks good but i bit too much for what im looking for, i like the look of the arran bag, jut about right size, connection to seat post looks a bit weak, is it?


----------



## chugsy (21 Dec 2011)

I believe there is a weignt limit for this as well to consider but it's sufficient for my and your needs. The connection is made by Rixen & Kaul (someone mentioned the Contour range in an earlier post) so the quality is high - over two years of rolling over pot holed surfaces it has yet to fail on me yet. If I was off roading on a MTB it'd be a different issue of course. Initially I was paranoid and looped a strap around the saddle rails and through the carry handles just in case it failed. Nowadays I just click and go - it's just so convinient and quick to use!


----------



## chugsy (21 Dec 2011)

Contour bags limits are 2kg - I'm sure I exceed this some days with no issues.

http://www.klickfix.de/index.php?mod=1&lang=en


----------



## DCLane (21 Dec 2011)

david k said:


> not sure its possible with a carrera vanquish
> 
> this is cheap http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220906398...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1970wt_1199


 
Bought and arrived today. It fitted OK and worked fine on my 20 mile commute today - should serve suitably as both a pannier and mudguard.

One thing to note; the way it fitted meant that it is on a slight downward angle.


----------



## Alembicbassman (21 Dec 2011)

Carradice Caradura £20


----------



## david k (22 Dec 2011)

cool dc lane, did it fit easy enough?

like the look of the carradace curruda will check it out


----------



## david k (22 Dec 2011)

is it this one?

http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&under=range&product_id=31


----------



## david k (22 Dec 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exspider-...anniers_SR&hash=item45fa202af4#ht_2206wt_1185

looks interesting


----------



## chugsy (22 Dec 2011)

david k said:


> cool dc lane, did it fit easy enough?
> 
> like the look of the carradace curruda will check it out


I think for me I know the back of my thighs would rub against such a large pack. Might be worth improvising something to hang from your saddle to test if the same would be true for you.


----------



## chugsy (22 Dec 2011)

david k said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exspider-...anniers_SR&hash=item45fa202af4#ht_2206wt_1185
> 
> looks interesting


From the website photos you can see the attachment from bracket to bag is an adapted QR buckle - I find that they don't stand the test of time and would rather go for straps (even with the faff if one strap fails the pack will have a backup)


----------



## chugsy (22 Dec 2011)

Some real world pics of the Altura:


----------



## PpPete (22 Dec 2011)

That is indeed the same fitting as on the R&K Contour bag. Mine is the Contour Mudguard model - 4.5 litres, just about right for 200km/300km audax


----------



## chugsy (22 Dec 2011)

Licenced technology I guess - bang for buck the Altura has more features I think. Bungee is useful for clothing and the side pockets are useful for tools and tubes leaving the interior just for grub and pump. I believe there is a version where the pockets open up into drop down into panniers - not sure how that works without a rack to keep them from going into the wheel....


----------



## DCLane (22 Dec 2011)

david k said:


> cool dc lane, did it fit easy enough?


 
It fitted easily - the post comes with several rubber patches. I used a couple of these and had enough space to fit the saddle bag to the rack. It's serving it's duty as mudguard plus rack if needed fine.


----------



## david k (23 Dec 2011)

do you need a pannier with that bag chugsy? looks good but i was hoping it was independent of a pannier rack


----------



## chugsy (23 Dec 2011)

Completely independent to the rack. I finally succumbed to buying a rack for those days when I want to carry more. I should have took pictures of it attached to the winter bike as it has no rack but was too lazy to unshackle it... Kona lives in the kitchen and was easy to bring out for the photo op.


----------



## david k (24 Dec 2011)

thanks chugsy, ill see what santa brings and then let you know what i decide


----------



## david k (30 Dec 2011)

well i didnt get one for christmas! so im looking for one

i did get some great new racing lycra, doesnt look good on though, need to lose some weight first!


----------



## NormanD (30 Dec 2011)

chugsy said:


> I have one of these - bought extra mounting blocks so it can be transferred between my many bikes. Holds all my tools, lunch etc... I use it's frame to mount all my lights so I don't have to buy multiple sets per bike. Not convinced it's suitable for carbon posts as you have tighten up an allen bolt directly onto the post. It's called the Altura Arran rack pack.


I've the same bag I've had for a few years, wouldn't leave home without it, worth every penny IMHO


----------



## david k (31 Dec 2011)

seems like the one then, may wait for a cheap one on ebay


----------



## chugsy (31 Dec 2011)

You've got a long wait then - I've never seen one appear on EBay myself. I thought they stopped making them years ago but the links I posted earlier prove otherwise unless it's all old stock. In the interim you may end up buying something cheap and nasty to tide you over... buy cheap buy twice - been there and done that many times! Just buy it and enjoy / move onto the next bike purchase :P


----------



## david k (31 Dec 2011)

wise advice chugsy, been go outdoors they had this make but not this bag


----------



## chugsy (31 Dec 2011)

The reason I think that it is no longer in production is that Wiggle withdraw it from sale shortly after I bought mine in 2010. The reviews are still there though:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/altura-arran-expanding-post-pack/


----------



## DCLane (31 Dec 2011)

The closest I've seen is this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cycling-B..._Cycling_Bags_Panniers_SR&hash=item3f0eda9007







Which has 6L space, is removeable and is about £20 from eBay but is Chinese


----------



## david k (1 Jan 2012)

thats good too, and a decent price will check it out and get back to you thanks


----------



## chugsy (1 Jan 2012)

Clamp looks a little OTT and if you decipher the Chinglish it sounds like you might need to use rubber shims which would be a PITA - depending on how much you value the ability to remove/remount quickly.


----------



## chugsy (1 Jan 2012)

Then again... the three pockets look to velcro down over the frame that bolts to the bike (that is how the Altura fixes to it's frame). You could lift the pockets to remove the bag and leave the frame on the bike. Not sure how well the velcro would stand up to that twice a day everyday day but keep us posted if you go this way.


----------



## NormanD (1 Jan 2012)

You might be lucky and buy one Here, Here or Here but be quick or I might buy another


----------



## The Brewer (2 Jan 2012)

Thought it worth a punt on the Chinese one, ordered on the 1st so will play the waiting game .

Hope it's as handy as it looks as it will be handy for work


----------



## david k (2 Jan 2012)

cheap isnt it, im in 2 minds, may wait to get your feedback


----------



## The Brewer (3 Jan 2012)

Sorry posted my last post from my iphone...what a prat(in general)..... will post when it arrives and its contruction quality


----------



## david k (3 Jan 2012)

The Brewer said:


> Sorry posted my last post from my iphone...what a prat(in general)..... will post when it arrives and its contruction quality


 
cheers


----------



## albion (3 Jan 2012)

That ebay one looks very much the same as the £15 Tesco one.

It was impressive when I saw it, especially so considering most of Tesco's stuff is pure junk.
I have my doubts it can handle the claimed 25KG though.


----------



## Banjo (3 Jan 2012)

I have had a topeak beamrack for over 2 years now. Its great, certainly never moved at all. Up to now I had an old camera bag zip tied on it but now have the Topeak rx expandable rack bag which has a couple of small panniers than can be used or you can zip them into the pockets if not needed.






Topeak instructions say it shouldnt be used with a carbon seatpost.




This is the new bag. It slides into a track on the rack. You press down a button to release it then take it into the pub/cafe whatever with you.I have seen quite a few Audaxers using them.


----------



## david k (13 Jan 2012)

looks good banjo


has it come yet dclane?


----------



## Muddyfox (14 Jan 2012)

Milo said:


> I believe there is a CC member who was offered more than a bottle of water when doing this from a middle aged lady. I forget whom however.


 
Can you remember the Ladys address ?


----------



## The Brewer (7 Feb 2012)

DCLane said:


> The closest I've seen is this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cycling-B..._Cycling_Bags_Panniers_SR&hash=item3f0eda9007
> Which has 6L space, is removeable and is about £20 from eBay but is Chinese


 

As I said earlier I ordered this one on the 1st of January and its arrived today, to be fair it has been Chinese New year/Spring festival so will not deducted too many points for waiting a month and a week.


It appears quite sturdy and states it has a weight limit of 10kg, the pannier sits in a metal frame and is held in place with the Velcro pockets






Held on to the seat post with a quick release






Nice size for me 6litres, enough for my bike tools, spare tubes, a packed lunch or spare clothes if going to work.





Zips aren't the best and can see these failing in the not too distant future.
Quite happy with it bought at £16.99 free P&P, not sure I'd pay the £25.99 free P&P

Cheers Sean


----------



## sbird (24 Mar 2013)

As part of my prep for the next FNRttC I've been checking my bike and sad to report that my Topeak RX BeamRack has sheared at the point where the rack and bracket join. I've used it for 5000 miles.


----------

